# Soon!



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

what day next week will be the first morrel? I guess whatever day hypox decides to go out Later in the week im guessing someone willl find some small ones.


----------



## daoejo22 (May 7, 2009)

Got atleast a week here, maybe two, but I did see temps are supposed to be 67 here on Sunday. (Northern Oceana, north of GR about 90 miles)


----------



## meeee (Oct 17, 2010)

daoejo22 said:


> Got atleast a week here, maybe two, but I did see temps are supposed to be 67 here on Sunday. (Northern Oceana, north of GR about 90 miles)


We need a few nights around 50 in a row might be awhile here in benzie county still a lot of snow in the shroom woods
I'd say at least 2 weeks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

I only seen the forcast for up till sunday.. A few 60 degree days with low in the 40s.. I know I usally find them by the 17th, but if it stays that way, ill say by thursday...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

They don't pop overnight... give them a chance to grow jeeez.


----------



## Sparky23 (Aug 15, 2007)

they wont grow much but they will pop overnight Wont be anything big but im still saying thursdayish


----------



## StumpJumper (Nov 13, 2001)

Sparky23 said:


> they wont grow much but they will pop overnight Wont be anything big but im still saying thursdayish


 They can grow for over 20 days... them little teenie ones get big.


----------



## outdoor junkie (Sep 16, 2003)

I plan on going out and finding some Sunday.


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

Sparky23 said:


> they wont grow much but they will pop overnight Wont be anything big but im still saying thursdayish


Sounds good Sparky!


----------



## MAttt (Dec 15, 2004)

StumpJumper said:


> They can grow for over 20 days... them little teenie ones get big.


Sometimes, if weather conditions are right.
Lack of rain, too much rain,cold and frost, too warm and
someone else picking them can change that.

And I find some early greys that never get more than 2 inches
no matter how long you let them grow.

My rule of thumb is and this pertains to the caps is,

*Size of a Pea, let them be*
*Bigger than an inch, they get a Pinch!*

I'm a morel picker not a morel farmer! lol


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

Well, I'm thinking I'm heading out Tuesday or Wednesday for the first look of the year. We'll see what happens!


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

MAttt said:


> Sometimes, if weather conditions are right.
> Lack of rain, too much rain,cold and frost, too warm and
> someone else picking them can change that.
> 
> ...


Yeah, the early ones never seem to grow. I leave quite a few every year, sometimes as long as two weeks. I've never seen any growth that would make you want to leave them.

In the middle of the season, that's a different story.


----------



## Big Jim (Dec 14, 2008)

I get mine up in Charlviox county, it'll be at least a month for me :sad:


----------



## Greenbush future (Sep 8, 2005)

Front page of this web site show a few picked here in Michigan? could it be ?


----------

